# Badge Overlay and Klearz opinions for Blue Ray Metallic



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have the Klearz Smoke lenses on my atlantis blue, might give you a better idea of what it could look like on yours


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you! I've seen the white/clear on darker colors, but not smoke.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Debadging the rear due to seeing yours as well, ha.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

This is what the klearz marker lights look like on my silver cruze. I got the clear with black backing and it blends in really nicely

I'll get a better pic a little later. 

I also want to note that the guy that runs it has excellent customer service. I reported an issue to him and he responded by the next day and had the new ones on my door step ASAP. They fit perfectly and am very happy with them!


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

This is what the clear with black housing look like on my cruze.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Here's my Blue Ray Eco with Depo smoked side markers from eBay. Available with led but I choose the traditional amber 194 bulb. I like clear a lot but decided to go with smoked to blend them in better. 

Great fitment. Very dark smoke in the shade, but under direct sunlight they're much lighter. Amber bulb light shines through nicely.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Depends on what appearance you want to achieve.

Normally I'd say smoked all day long, but...

I have 8000K HIDs and switchback signals, so my front lights are a nice pure solid white. I went with clear markers with LEDs to maintain the all-clear/white look and think it looks amazing.

I do have my tails tinted, so smoked markers may make sense in that regard, but since it's up front I think it makes more sense to be clear.

Pics:
http://cruze.daveeverett.net/_images/pics/IMAG0370.jpg
http://cruze.daveeverett.net/_images/pics/IMAG0371.jpg


----------

